# Update on Bam Bam



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'll just paste the email I received. I will keep you all informed, as I receive more information.
We'll continue our prayers. 



Copy of email:

Bam Bam survived the procedure with flying colors.however, the procedure was not such a success. they couldn't insert the size balloon they wanted to use; they had to use a smaller one. when they finished with the smaller one, they again tried the bigger one they originally wanted. it still wouldn't happen. they'll repeat testing tomorrow and we'll know more then. ~ Becky


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear he made it through the surgery. Hopefully, tomorrow will better. Will keep him in my prayers and thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Glad he made it through, but I'm not sure it's a good outcome or not :bysmilie:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I hope they have good news tomorrow on Bam Bam. I will continue to keep him in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Glad he made it through, but I'm not sure it's a good outcome or not :bysmilie:[/B]



That's how I'm feeling. I didn't know what to say, so I just pasted the information I received. 

We'll know more tomorrow. Bless his wee little heart. We just have to continue our prayers for the little fellow.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh I pray the procedure works and little Bam Bam will look better tomorrow rayer: rayer: 
Does this mean if it's not the outcome they were hoping for he could have to have another surgery down the road? Poor little guy, let's pray that what was done today is enough and he can live a normal life rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Oh I pray the procedure works and little Bam Bam will look better tomorrow rayer: rayer:
> Does this mean if it's not the outcome they were hoping for he could have to have another surgery down the road? Poor little guy, let's pray that what was done today is enough and he can live a normal life rayer: :grouphug: [/B]



From the information, I am gathering, this may be enough, and has definately saved him. He may need the same surgery down the road, but could have died any day without this. I'll let you know after I get all the facts.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm glad she's ok but how sad that they couldn't do what they needed! thanks for keeping us informed Deb


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm glad he made it through surgery and Deb, I was so glad to see your second post!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm glad he's OK now, but I hope he has continued health.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: He made it through and although they didn't accomplish exactly what they wanted to.......at least he is here with us for them to try again if need be! x0x0x0xx0 N


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwww I hope they can insert the larger tube tomorrow ..

And let's hope that will be the magic key ..

We'll keep praying - poor little baby rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're all praying that Bam Bam will be well, and able to live a normal life.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I sure hope this worked for little Bam Bam and that he will have a smooth recovery!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad he made it through the procedure-too bad they couldn't get the balloon size in they wanted-I hope tomorrow brings good news. Will keep praying for Bam Bam!! rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

it's a blessing he made it through the procedure. that in itself is good news! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> it's a blessing he made it through the procedure. that in itself is good news! :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


You're absolutely right. If he could just take the little balloon right now, that, in and of itself, is a blessing. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: 

Way to go little man.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

With his serious condition this is a 'success'... it has bought him time at the very least.. Down the road maybe they'll have to do another surgery and if so then it will have to be. 
The thing is NOW he did well! Without this procedure .. he'd not have a chance! So yes, I am saying a prayer of 'thanks" that the little guy had a 'successful' surgery.
Now praying her heals well and speedily!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Maybe he just needs to grow a little more, to allow for the bigger balloon? If this bought him some time, that's ok. Just start growing, little man. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: We want you around for a LONG time! 
Thanks for the updates, Deb.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've been spending time with Daisy. She is doing very well, by the way.

In any case, here's the latest on Precious Little Bam Bam.

This is from the "NMR List", and I wanted to share with all of Bam Bam's friends:

Once again, it's a "copy and paste". 

For the last month Bam Bam has been on a prescription to try to reduce the size of the muscle in the lower right side of his heart. Unfortunately this did not happened and that muscle did get bigger. Although it did they where still able to get the instruments into the heart chamber that they needed to reach. But unfortunately with the first try the balloon instrument did not fit into the valve that they needed to open. If you imagine the valve like a round pie, cut into 3 equal pieces this is what the valve would have looked like, In a correct heart all three pieces of this pie would open to allow blood through. In Bam Bam's case two sections of that valve where attached. It was the goal of this procedure to push these open and create the 3 separate flaps. On the first try the instrument was too big and would not fit in. So they removed it and tried a smaller one,This did make it into the valve but was not large enough to open the valve enough. So they then tried to use the larger one once again, But again they could not get it into the valve. What they really needed was one in between in size, but sadly there is none. So yes we hope his life will be improved, how much at this time we don't know. He will under go the ECG tomorrow to see what improvement there is in blood flow from before the surgery. I hope this helps everyone to understand what this little 3 pound guy has undergone. He still needs good thoughts and prayers. thank you all again for making this possible. Mary


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm happy to hear Bam Bam survived the surgery. Hopefully the smaller instrument will improve his blood flow. rayer: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Any more updates? Is he up and around? Walking, eating, peeing, etc. We want Bam Bam updates, and often!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I do have Bam Bam updates!! I will copy and paste them tomorrow. I apologize. 

He is doing well. I don't want to go by memory, as I seem to not have one, so wait for the copy/paste.

He is doing well. He's with Tom and Becky, through his recovery, and possible next surgery. Let me tell ya, if I had to go to a foster home, I would choose Tom and Becky!!! They ROCK!! 

So yep, Bam Bam is looking good. Way to go little guy. :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:chili: :chili: Sounds good! I'll be looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks Deb, it's good to hear that little Bam Bam is doing well and in very good hands :chili: :chili: I too look forward to further updates :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Here's Mr BamBam.
He's all puppy, even though he has a major heart problem.

The first pic he's by Lilly, so you get an idea of the size differential.
Lilly's 9 lbs; BB is 2 lbs, 14 oz.

The second picture, he's in one of the papasan chairs.

We spent the day outside on the driveway.
BB jumps in and out of the papasans like they're nothing.
Lilly HATES it when he jumps into the chair she's already sitting in!

Our girls spend a lot of energy trying to get away from him. He loves to prance after them, biting at their ears and their leg hair. We've given him some knotted toys to try to keep his teeth positively occupied. He also loves hooves and dental chews... but only while we're supervising.</span>


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Crystal!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

BB is looking pretty good. He's a tiny little fellow.

I blew the pics up for you :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just LOVE that face!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How very tiny!--and how cute he is! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just saw this on the rescue list this morning!!!

Copy/Paste from Mary:

I have received an application from a critical care tech from the University who is very interested in adopting Bam Bam. I had a lengthy talk with her last night and Will begin the process of back ground check etc, this week. This seems to be such a great opportunity for Bam Bam and we can ensure the continued proper care of him with her. I am so excited, this is the part of my job I love. Mary


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Just saw this on the rescue list this morning!!!
> 
> Copy/Paste from Mary:
> 
> I have received an application from a critical care tech from the University who is very interested in adopting Bam Bam. I had a lengthy talk with her last night and Will begin the process of back ground check etc, this week. This seems to be such a great opportunity for Bam Bam and we can ensure the continued proper care of him with her. I am so excited, this is the part of my job I love. Mary[/B]


Wow! What a perfect situation for sweet little Bam Bam! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Deb, your latest update literally gave me goose bumps! I hope that Bam Bam does find his forever home soon.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Bam-Bam went to his 'furever' home on Tuesday, October 9th. His new mom is a critical care veterinary technician at the UW-Madison School of Veterinary Medicine, so BB will receive the best of care. BB is going to work (the vet school) every day, so he has lots of loving and attention, too. A HUGE thanks to everyone on SM who supported this little guy with positive thoughts, prayers, and financial help. He's a very happy little guy who is living life large: all 3 lbs, 2 oz of him.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Bam-Bam went to his 'furever' home on Tuesday, October 9th. His new mom is a critical care veterinary technician at the UW-Madison School of Veterinary Medicine, so BB will receive the best of care. BB is going to work (the vet school) every day, so he has lots of loving and attention, too. A HUGE thanks to everyone on SM who supported this little guy with positive thoughts, prayers, and financial help. He's a very happy little guy who is living life large: all 3 lbs, 2 oz of him.[/B]


Oh, thank you so much for this positive update! Bam-Bam lucked out for sure. What a perfect home for him. Such wonderful news!!!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh what wonderful news. Things couldn't have worked out any better for Bam Bam! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Bam-Bam went to his 'furever' home on Tuesday, October 9th. His new mom is a critical care veterinary technician at the UW-Madison School of Veterinary Medicine, so BB will receive the best of care. BB is going to work (the vet school) every day, so he has lots of loving and attention, too. A HUGE thanks to everyone on SM who supported this little guy with positive thoughts, prayers, and financial help. He's a very happy little guy who is living life large: all 3 lbs, 2 oz of him.[/B]


Tom and Becky!!! You're more than welcome. There's nothing more rewarding than grouping together to route for a doggie in need, and then hearing of such a positive outcome. :rockon: :rockon: 

Thoughts and Prayers will continue for our little Bam Bam :wub: 

Debbie P


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=455541
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That is great news!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I have been wondering how this little man has been doing. Thank you so much - it's wonderful to hear such a positive update! I pray for continued health and happiness for this sweet little guy! :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

wow -what a wonderful ending!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili: WOO-HOO!!! :chili: :chili: It sounds like little BamBam has found the perfect home!!! I am elated!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: for darling Bam Bam and his lucky new family! What a happy update!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like little BamBam hit the puppy lottery!!! Way to go! :chili:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news!!! :aktion033: I'm so happy Bam Bam has found a loving home. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: yaaay
what a great thing to hear about Bam Bam's forever mum :chili: 

she sounds that she will be giving him the best of the bests :biggrin: 

kat


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> Bam-Bam went to his 'furever' home on Tuesday, October 9th. His new mom is a critical care veterinary technician at the UW-Madison School of Veterinary Medicine, so BB will receive the best of care. BB is going to work (the vet school) every day, so he has lots of loving and attention, too. A HUGE thanks to everyone on SM who supported this little guy with positive thoughts, prayers, and financial help. He's a very happy little guy who is living life large: all 3 lbs, 2 oz of him.[/B]


This is such wonderful news. I am so happy for Bam Bam and for his new mom. What a perfect home for him. May he have the most wonderful future years together with his new mommy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: how wonderful :smcry: He now has a forever home :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg what fantastic news, it sure looks as though Bam Bam has the best home he could ever have wished for :wub: :wub: I am so happy for him :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------

